

Cloud music lockers: who fricking cares? - sunsai
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/30/amazzzzzzon_cloud_drive/

======
theSshow
I think the piece misses a couple key points: 1\. "Physical" ownership of the
file - The song file can be downloaded to any computer, including your Android
phone. This gives a sense of ownership of the digital file (hopefully Amazon
won't change it's policy later). iTunes is much more restrictive, and I'm sure
Apple's cloud music service would be just as restrictive.

2\. Android integration - IMHO, there isn't a nice music player for the
Android OS yet that can sync playlists and such across your devices, but this
may be it.

------
phlux
I do and here is why:

Napster.

What we need here is an app that will let you register your collection of
music on AWS as an available catalogue.

Then a client app can play music randomly from each registered catalogue
through an intermediary routing server.

Sure, there is a ton of work to create a catalogue template so you can get
meta-data about the songs available so that you can have some semblance of
organization -- but a MVP with just the ability to play randomly from
anonymous available stores would be interesting!

<Picard>

Make it so.

</Picard>

